# Pre-cast plastic concrete chimney cap forms



## VPM110 (May 17, 2011)

Just curious if anyone knows where I can purchase pre-cast plastic concrete chimney cap forms. We are a resale material company based out of Chicago. The person who was in charge of this for us passed away recently and we are not sure where he found these. We purchased them 4 or 5 years ago and he found them on-line somewhere. Any help would be greatly appreciated! 
Thank you!

Kevin
Villa Park Material


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Try Copperfield


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

A little different.
http://www.agardenplace.com/garden_...-28-Inch-Gelco-Crown-form-Slanted-1-Pair.html


----------

